

Memory access pattern matters - fekberg
http://blog.filipekberg.se/2013/07/01/memory-access-pattern-matters/

======
joshbaptiste
Cool post, the mechanical sympathy group is all about exploiting today's
CPU/Memory caches to their fullest usually referencing Java and C, great to
see C# based examples of this.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/mechanical-
sympathy](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/mechanical-sympathy)

------
smoorman1024
I thought there might be something more insightful than this within the
article. It's probably just because I happen to work in a field (HFT) that
obsesses over memory access patterns. Cache hits are your best friend and they
seem to be under-appreciated in the wider development community.

~~~
fekberg
Check the linked video, it's a great talk on memory access patterns and why it
matters. If you already know "everything" about it, then I guess there's not
much new in my article but if you're like many of my co-workers, ordinary web
developers some of this might come as a surprise.

I think performance optimization overall is under-appreciated in the wider
development community, too many devs expect the runtime/compiler to solve it
for them.

